# Home School Programs



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can anyone recommend a good home schooling program? I am very open minded and would like something very compatable with sailing and traveling. I have a 3 year old and a 1 year old and feel that the 3 year old could start some sort of program in about a year.


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Heidi, we don''t have current experience with the school programs - we used Calvert some years ago - but I would suggest you consider looking at the curriculum carefully to determine if a) it''s current, and b) if it needs supplementing. Science especially was not done well in the Calvert program back then (I''m talking about a middle school level; not relevant to your situation) and you may find with any program that there''s less of a given focus on certain areas (e.g., natural sciences, which lend themselves wonderfully to living aboard with kids) and you must supplement accordingly.

Best liked ''educational'' activity when our son was 4-5 and we were cruising the ICW: as each favorite book was read (Mom & Son or Dad and Son), we''d record the reading, the Q&A between son & parent, etc.). Later, while moving the boat & not having the ability to concentrate 100% on the child, we''d set up the recorder and book and son could listen while following in the book. Great reading prep, great entertainment, easy to change over time, etc.

Good luck on a great adventure - boating with kids!

Jack


----------



## efatzinger (Nov 30, 2000)

Heidi,
I would suggest that for children so young that you stay away from a formal curriculum for several years. Reading aloud is one of the best things you can do. Math can just be everyday life. Hands on learning works great for young children. Hope this helps.
Melissa


----------



## bospgmr (Mar 24, 2000)

Home schooling upswing

Once regarded as somewhat eccentric and isolationist, home schooling is gaining favor because of concerns about public-school quality and safety, as Jamie Colby reports.

http://aol.marketwatch.com/news/story.asp?dist=aol&siteid=aol&guid={856E53D9-1B94-4C43-893A-3B560B5CAB32}


----------



## greatwhiteway (Mar 6, 2002)

look under home schooling Washington state
they have the largest number of people home schooling in the nation


----------



## greatwhiteway (Mar 6, 2002)

look under home schooling Washington state
they have the largest number of people home schooling in the nation


----------



## mary jewell (May 29, 2002)

I have been using Calvert with my daughter 1st grade through 4th grade. Love it!!!!!! I am college educated and I have been learning right along with her. Easy to follow the daily lesson plans, and you have the option of languages early on also. I work full time, and am trying to get our boat ready to cruise, so this year we are changing to a dvd format, where I will not have to do the teaching, I am a bit concerned since it is ''christian values'' I don''t feel religion has a place in the classroom, but A Beka Academy is the only one I have found on dvd.


----------



## tuco (Nov 25, 2002)

Heidi, I am also new to homeschooling. My oldest are 6 and 5. I too haven''t found a program I like, but I am using a book that teaches the children to read (Teach Your Child to Read in 100 Easy Lessons,authors Engelmann, Haddox and Bruner) Each lesson only takes 15-20 minutes and they teach the child sounds, (rather than the name of the letter) phonics, and writing. I just started this fall with the book, and I have never seen my kids so excited about anything. 

I hope this has helped a little. ]
Annalee


----------

